# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Squat Shoes

## Power76

O.K. guys, I want to know what kind of shoes you are squatting in. I keep going back and forth between boots and Chuck Taylors. I can't seem to make up my mind. There are things I like and dislike about both. What do you squat in and why?

----------


## BDTR

Barefoot.

I just like it.

----------


## Power76

Barefoot!? You are way to hardcore man. Just way to hardcore.  :Bow1:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

wrestling shoes

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Airwalks

----------


## Leroy Brown

Chuck Taylors because they keep your feet from rolling to the outside.

----------


## Thedudex2000

> Barefoot.
> 
> I just like it.



Yeah dude, that is ridiculous. Thats is some hardcore ****. I couldnt do it.

I like to use cross trainers that come up high on the ankle so i can get ample support. 

Dude  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## kdawg21

I really dont have a particular brand of shoe. Barefoot is good, you really want something that is flat and firm, some people argue over thickness, i prefer thin soles, but hey thats just me

----------


## morfeuss

me as a weightlifter im using these.
but they are not cheap compared to the barefoot models.
but i feel much more comfortable, stable, and less risk of injuries and it makes it easier to squat down completely.

----------


## builtthekid

I use my throwing shoes.

----------


## ravenak

Try to find something with a heel (to keep you in optimum lifting form) & a solid base...running/cross trainers/etc have a squishy sole & that will hurt ya when you go deep (below parallel) with big weight. I use something close to the addidas in the thumbnail above.

----------


## MMC78

> Barefoot.
> 
> I just like it.


He really squats on a bed of nails. He's just a humble fellow  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ravenak

Bwahahahaha And Broken Glass When He Can't Get To His Regular Gym!

----------


## Dally

http://store.puma.com/pumaUSStore/pr...n&shopBy=style

THESE ARE WICKEDDDD

really nice shoes man !!

----------


## tyrant7290

I use chuck taylors. They do a good job of keeping your feet from rolling.

----------


## t-money

Nike Zoom Astro Grabber. I used these when I played ball in college and they are good. The air not typical Nike Air that have a lot of squish. They do me just fine.

I do like the feel of squtting in actual power shoes like adidas makes.

T

----------


## itsallmental

man, speakin of shoes, i wore my new nike shox to the gym cuzz theyre comofortable as all hell, and when i was doin my deads i busted out 1 air bubble and caved in 2 of the shox(rear corner shox on each of the shoes), i shoulda known that those ****ers couldnt support that weight. god **** they were nice shoes though i dropped 120 for em.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

correct me if Im wrong

but if your squatting powerlifting style you need shoes without heals(wrestling shoes, chuck taylors ect). If you are squatting oly style then you need something with heals to help with balance.  :Don't know:

----------


## Ermantroudt

Johan you are correct. If you use a wider stance you really do not want a heel on your shoe. Coversely, if you use a more narrow stance, a heel on the shoe helps with ankle flexability.

erm

----------


## powerlifterjay

Ballet shoes, pink, the ones that lace all the way up to the knee. Man there great

----------


## powerlifterjay

Just joking chuck taylors

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Ballet shoes, pink, the ones that lace all the way up to the knee. Man there great


lol would be a **** fun sight to se a big ass powerlifter coming into a crowded gym with those shoes on and starting to squat.  :LOL:  

Candid camera stuff for sure

----------


## teotjunk

I was looking at Chuck Talylor all stars shoes and they have both leather and canvas material, which is better for squatting ? And what type of shoes do you use for bench pressing ?

teotjunk

----------


## powerlifter

Leather hi tops

----------


## ArkansasAlex

I also likle to squat and work legs either barefoot, or with 3$ sandals,, grows hair on your chest, so you can shave it off

peace
Alex

----------

